# Quimper Brittany



## wifey1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi, was looking for advice, while in le touquet (aires) last year someone was telling us about quimper in Brittany, said they had a great holiday, beaches and town lovely, does any one know of the where abouts of the aires, im sure he said he stayed along the beach, have checked my aires booked but cant find it :?, know there is a big site, if needs be will booked into that, (not the cheapest). really looking forward to our trip as we didnt think we would be going over, but got a dog sitter  (dog cant go as she wont be ready untill oct)  
Any advice will be great
Many Thanks
wifey


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Quimper is not at the coast but at the head of an estuary (I think it is anyway - although a geographer may say it is a ria or flooded valley!). There is a very large (and expensive) site in Quimper;

http://www.lanniron.com/

but there are numerous smaller sites on the coast which are perfectly OK.

We stayed last summer at Camping du Letty - where our van was literally 10m from the lagoon in a small subdivided section (as the whole site is) of 6 units - each with EHU available and dedicated water supply + drainage.

http://www.campingduletty.com/en/

This link gives the location of the aires near Quimper (which is a city well worth visiting);

http://tinyurl.com/334z5rc

Concarneau is well worth visiting and from memory you can stay in the large car park near the walled city, but we did not stay there and visited a few years ago.

Hope that gives you some avenues to explore.....

Dave


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I've never done the area in a motorhome, but know the area well as it's my favourite place in France. Hopefully these few notes will help:-

1) Quimper, beautiful small city with a magnificent cathedral. The cathedral will look even more wonderful if, as I think has happened, the scaffolding that was up for many years has been removed.
2) There are many very pleasent river walks along the banks of the Odet in the city.
3) The main coastal resort for Quimper is Benodet which is about a dozen miles away.
4) Benodet has everything that you might expect from a Breton resort. It has it's posh bit around the marina (about 1/2 mile up river from the main town); clean sandy beaches (please be careful of the relaxed attitude to topless sun-bathing if sensitive on such issues) with beach entertainers; rock pools to explore; plenty of restaurants / cafes/ bars; boat trips to the Iles de Glenan ( a few miles off shore, but in sight of Benodet).
5) If you cycle please remember to take your bikes as there are loads of small towns & villages within easy distance to cycle to.
6)ENJOY!!!!!!!!
7) I'm dead jealous, if you do go :lol: :lol: :lol:.

Hope this helps.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we stopped at camping du letty a couple of years ago it is a great site and you can can go on a river trip to quimper from the harbour in benodet well worth it


----------



## wifey1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Many Thanks for you replies, cant wait now


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Please note Camping du Letty does not open until 12th June!

We are currently on a camp site in Brittany just north west of Quimper on the Cap Sizun - not a million miles from Pointe du Raz (the French equivalent of Land's End). Camp site is owned by British couple and it is only 300 metres from the most fantastic beach - wish we didn't have to move on but the Loire valley beckons. The camp site is in the ACSI book and is called Camping Pors Peron near Beuzec Cap Sizun - definitely worth a visit.

If you want to walk there is a beautiful coastal path.

haggisbasher :wink:


----------

